# Ender's Game



## Kane (Jan 22, 2006)

I just bought this book yesterday.  I think it was pretty good, if a bit anti-climactic.  I like Card's style.  I'm tempted to work my way through some more of Card's books.  Any suggestions as to where I should start?


----------



## Rico (Jan 22, 2006)

The rest of the Ender quartet. I just got the other three today and I'm about a quarter through the next one, _Speaker for the Dead_.

Be warned, though...the style for the next three, so I've heard, is very different than for the first one.

I remember looking at the "Bean" books that supposedly accompany _Ender's_ _Game_, but I didn't find them as good.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jan 22, 2006)

I've read a few of hius Alvin Maker books as well. Apparantly these have more of the mormon allegory involvement, but I thought they were alright regardless.

They are sort of alterntive Amercian history. I think the first one is _Seventh Son_


----------



## Hodge (Jan 22, 2006)

The _Homecoming_ series is really good for the first three books, the fourth book is pretty good, and the last book is not so good.

Also, I liked _Wyrms_ and his short fiction anthologies are REALLY good (all the anthologies are also printed as one large volume).


----------



## Kane (Jan 22, 2006)

Cool, thanks... is Card a mormon?  I guess that would explain why they had so many of his books at the bookstore, this being Utah and all.


----------



## Hodge (Jan 22, 2006)

Card is a hardcore Mormon, but in most of his books you can't tell.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it's more obvious in the Alvin Maker books, and apparantly he wrote one book, can't think of the name, that is full on Mormon allegory, much like the Narnia books.

But like Hodge says, you can't usually tell, and it doesn't detract from the writing, which I foudn to be usually well paced.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 26, 2006)

And if you want a different view of Card. He is writing Ultimate Iron Man for Marvel comics right now. Its only a few issues in.


----------



## Gizzmo0411 (Jan 31, 2006)

Two of his books that are often overlooked are _Enchantment_ and _Lost Boys._

_Enchantment_ is a more modern take on the story of "Sleeping Beauty" very much a fantasy novel, but he incorporates a lot of characters found in very old Russian fairy tales. If anyone has ever read translated versions of Russian fairy tales they're very different from our light, and happy ones. In most of them the intent is to keep young kids from misbehaving by scaring the s**t out of them. So Card's version of Sleeping Beauty is quite a different yarn from the one we all know and love.

_Lost Boys_ is a ghost story for all intensive purposes, but has a lot of elements of crime fiction in there as well. It makes for quite an interesting mix. I personally loved it, and it creeped me out pretty well too. In a way it reminded me of something that King, or Koontz may have written. I recommend it.

Hope that gives you something to mull over!


----------



## Hodge (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't read those ones, but I did read _Homebody_ and _Treasure Box_. The former wasn't all that great (but still very readable), while the latter was okay, although towards the end it just got stupid.


----------



## Dephere (Feb 1, 2006)

I never read any of the other books, but I liked Ender's Game. In fact Ender's Game and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy are the only two sci-fi books I have _ever_ liked.


----------

